# Muffler Question>?



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi... My friend has an Audi A4 The V6 and he put an ebay muffler (Link below) and it was just this muffler but it sounded really good a low hum even while driving anyone know what it might sound like on a Vg30e ? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TWIN...ewItemQQcategoryZ33636QQitemZ8023485275QQrdZ1


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*muffler replacement=no power increase*



92GOLDGXE said:


> Hi... My friend has an Audi A4 The V6 and he put an ebay muffler (Link below) and it was just this muffler but it sounded really good a low hum even while driving anyone know what it might sound like on a Vg30e ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TWIN...ewItemQQcategoryZ33636QQitemZ8023485275QQrdZ1


The link you showed seems like it was advertising a full cat-back exhaust system in addition to a muffler. This is very strange that they'd price an entire exhaust system at $166, which normally runs AT LEAST $600.


----------

